# Trad Clothiers Websites



## daltx (Jan 19, 2006)

I know websites are not trad, but for those of us who don't live near Eljo's or J. Press, sometimes they are necessary. I thought maybe we could create a thread with links to all of the great trad shops that could be made a sticky thread for the forum that could always be turned to for a reference. I will start things off with one.

www.jpressonline.com


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Ben Silver offers way too many trad items not to include, so...
www.bensilver.com

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## Chris H (Oct 30, 2004)

One for the UK Anglo-Ivys, also worth checking out if anyone is visiting from the US:

Also the Hugestore site is up and running again....

https://www.hugestore.com/hugestore.php

Chris


----------



## rogue (May 21, 2005)

Limited merchandise, but good info and the phone number when you need it.

www.eljos.com

Of course, everyone may want a pair of these:


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

www.cablecarclothiers.com

www.theandovershop.com

www.aldenshop.com


----------



## FormerlyTM (Feb 18, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by rogue_
> Of course, everyone may want a pair of these:


I have a pair, except mine are in navy.


----------



## JSE (Oct 4, 2005)

www.peterblair.com


----------



## 1984 (May 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by JSE_
> 
> www.peterblair.com


Is that a southern version of Vineyard Vines???

Oh yeah, back to the original subject

www.kevinscatalog.com

-Joshua


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Hugestore was new to me. However, you may want to check the Fashion Forum before making any big purchases. Someone over there got stung, as a result of a backruptcy.

Maybe it is cured, but these things usually have a pattern of sucking a bunch of people in as they circle the drain. I have no personal experience with them, just check out our bretheren in the other forum, as a precaution.

Carpe Diem


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Good, thread. Also, for your consideration:

www.mercerandsons.com
www.sierratradingpost.com
www.llbean.com
www.centralwatch.com (great source for grosgrain bands, various widths, most $5.00)

www.theshoemart.com
www.dadshats.com
www.wingset.com (All of your Barbour needs)

And finally, to see exactly where your stuff is:
www.upc.com/tracking/tracking/html

Carpe Diem


----------



## JSE (Oct 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by 1984_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a men's store in Richmond. They carry more Trad items in their store...Southwick, Bill's Khakis, Charleston Khakis, Talbott ties, etc. They also have a brightly colored/preppy line of ties that seems to be their only online offering. Huge selection of striped ties/bowties at their store in Richmond.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Cable Car Clothiers deserves a mention. They offer an impressive selection of in-stock, OTR *VESTED* suits by Southwick. Those of us who work among people who (for organizations that) value and appreciate the boring, staid stuffiness that accompanies a good 'ol fashioned vested suit can happily rely upon the annual Cable Car sale for the sake of a bargain 3-piece.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

For the updated trads:

www.paulstuart.com
www.polo.com

And the Anglo-oriented:

www.hackett.co.uk
www.hilditchandkey.co.uk
www.newandlingwood


----------



## JSE (Oct 4, 2005)

www.stafford-catalog.com


----------



## AsherNM (Apr 3, 2006)

And, the obvious: .


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Shoes & mocs handsewn in Maine:


Brian


----------



## CEH4 (Apr 18, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by JSE_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "Southern version of Vineyard Vines" website is:

www.southernproper.com

and it is really excellent neckwear from a growing company, and their proprietors are much easier on the eyes than Shep & Ian.

-CEH4


----------



## ugradintern (May 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ROI_
> 
> For the updated trads:
> 
> ...


Why does hackett give off such an abercrombie & fitch vibe?


----------



## AsherNM (Apr 3, 2006)

The grand list:
www.jpressonline.com 
www.oconnellsclothing.com
www.romualdos.com
www.bensilver.com

https://www.hugestore.com/hugestore.php
www.eljos.com
www.cablecarclothiers.com
www.theandovershop.com

www.aldenshop.com
www.peterblair.com
www.kevinscatalog.com
www.mercerandsons.com
www.sierratradingpost.com
www.llbean.com
www.centralwatch.com (great source for grosgrain bands, various widths, most $5.00)
www.theshoemart.com
www.dadshats.com
www.wingset.com (All of your Barbour needs)
www.paulstuart.com
www.polo.com
www.hackett.co.uk
www.hilditchandkey.co.uk
www.newandlingwood
www.stafford-catalog.com

www.southernproper.com


----------



## catluver (Apr 14, 2006)

Yes, I indeed agree with you. Here is an excellent website,
www.dealunion.com 
it always offer the cheapest goods, and the most and the best information of coupon and rebate.
I have done more than 3 times trade in a quite low price.
So you can have a try, and you can get more cheap but excellent things.


----------



## rogue (May 21, 2005)

Need to add:

https://www.perlis.com/

For crawfish bucket hat, white linen & seersucker suits, shotshell belts, etc.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Lisa Birnbach and crew called Catalog Shopping a "hundred year old Preppy tradition". Mail order shopping is plenty trad! How else are you going to locate hard to find items that nobody carries anymore? I guess you have to know that most web sites are UN-Trad, even if they carry a few Trad essentials. Just cast a wider net, and you'll find what you are looking for.

The Preppy Handbook team also mourned the death of Abercrombie & Fitch, which predated their unexpected return to prominence. A&F, Banana Republic, and Willis & Geiger may be still around in name only, but nowadays they merely equip people for expeditions into the "Urban Jungle".

https://www.nantucketreds.com/

https://www.acmedepot.com/a2jacket/a2paq.shtml#TOC-4
https://avirex.com/mx/
https://www.luke-eyres.co.uk

https://www.dann-online.com/clothing/Neckwear&Furnishings/BeltsandBraces/FormalBraces.htm

https://www.ctshirts.co.uk/

https://www.bates-hats.co.uk/

https://www.harmonyonstage.com/strawhats.htm
https://www.rowersworld.com/

https://www.lacoste.com/intro.html

https://www.kinlochanderson.com/
https://www.theandovershop.com/
https://www.leeallison.com/
https://bowtieclub.com/
https://www.mainebows.com

https://www.duluthtrading.com/search/searchresults/64111.aspx
(Hard to find Madras Shirts!!!!)
https://www.orvis.com








https://www.lillypulitzer.com/
https://www.doversaddlery.com

https://www.villagehatshop.com/
https://www.eddiebauer.com
https://www.landsend.com/
https://www.classicshaving.com/articles/article/590351/9362.htm

https://www.hstockton.com/

https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/category.jhtml?id=cat102069&navAction=jump
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/

https://www.needlepointheaven.com/needlepoint-belts.html
https://www.commodoreuniform.com/
https://www.agacorrea.com/aga/cgi-bin/aga.pl?page=list&customerID=5916050_94262
https://www.highlandpark.com/x4/CuffLinks/index.htm

https://www.colonellittleton.com/

(Don't reccomend *stealing* from the Colonel, but at these prices, who can resist such beautiful cufflinks?)

https://www.customshop.com
https://www.paulfredrick.com//customshirts/pfcustomshirt.aspx

And for those of you who still remember what camping was SUPPOSED to be like,
https://www.springbar.com/index.html

Sorry if many of these are duplications!

.................
David G. Pihl
.................


----------



## ugradintern (May 8, 2005)

Hackett is the UK's abercrombie


----------



## Smudger (Jun 11, 2005)

dpihl,

Goodshow!!!!I would add Smartturnout.com

Bill


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

A few additions. . .

https://www.westmarine.com
By the way, they have a really good price on Sperry Topsiders right now.
https://www.polo.com/

Real wool over the calf Argyle Socks!

https://www.bubbs.co.uk/

https://www.gloverall.com/
https://www.sanfranciscoclothing.com/?product=loden

https://lanzofsalzburg.com/
https://www.lauraashley.com/icat/women

.....................
: David G. Pihl :
.....................


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

John Helmer in Portland, Or for Pacific NW trad

www.johnhelmer.com


----------



## Steve Taylor (Apr 20, 2006)

For English Handmade Shirts


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Randy Hanauer > www.bowties.com

You can also check Trad and Updated-Trad stores in you state by clicking "Where To Buy"

...................................................................................................
Southern Semi-literate Rural Rustic Cou Rouge www.scotshistoryonline.co.uk/********/********.html

jamgood on ebay > https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjamgoodQQhtZ-!


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

Bevery Hills trad at Carroll and Company


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

Didn't see Sherman Pickey mentioned above (more preppy than trad, based on their website).

Here's the link:


----------



## ugradintern (May 8, 2005)

dpihl said:


> The Preppy Handbook team also mourned the death of Abercrombie & Fitch, which predated their unexpected return to prominence. A&F, Banana Republic, and Willis & Geiger may be still around in name only...
> 
> David G. Pihl
> .................


Yes the preppy handbook team did mourn the death of abercrombie but did not do so prematurely because Abercrombie came back aimed at teenage fashionistast that wear tattered jeans and rugby jerseys with random numbers on them all with very poor construction and super high mark ups. Abercrombie is the king of "taking-advantage-of-the-upper-middle-class-trying-to-look-very-wealthy" class.

I am not taking a knock at any economic class, being raised fairly middle class at least economically. But if you ask my personal opinion, Abercrombie should definitely not be considered trad today, in any sense of the word.

Sorry for my strong opinions.


----------



## AsherNM (Apr 3, 2006)

dpihl said:


> A few additions. . .
> 
> https://www.westmarine.com
> By the way, they have a really good price on Sperry Topsiders right now.
> ...


Alas, in limited colors, and not brown. There are some nice boat mocs in tan with white soles, for $20

Beverly Hills & Pasadena


----------



## kontoor (May 14, 2006)

Would you consider https://www.jcrew.com to be trad?


----------



## xqz25 (May 21, 2006)

*gucci handbags*

has anyone ever bought anything from ?
Am contemplating it, but wondering about the quality...


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

xqz25 said:


> has anyone ever bought anything from ?
> Am contemplating it, but wondering about the quality...


Very little made by Gucci could even remotely be considered trad, with the possible exception of horse bit loafers. Anything with the Gucci logo on it is tacky, IMO.


----------



## AsherNM (Apr 3, 2006)

Custom made shirts. I read about this in the NYT.


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

https://www.huntclubclothiers.com/

Great store. Owner is fantastic to work with. 24 hour turnaround on alterations if you tell Jeff you are from out of town. 
Take care, Joe


----------



## SmartDresser (Jan 10, 2005)

*So Many Hats, All Year Round*



Harris said:


> Cable Car Clothiers deserves a mention. They offer an impressive selection of in-stock, OTR *VESTED* suits by Southwick. Those of us who work among people who (for organizations that) value and appreciate the boring, staid stuffiness that accompanies a good 'ol fashioned vested suit can happily rely upon the annual Cable Car sale for the sake of a bargain 3-piece.
> 
> Cheers,
> Harris


And check out their hat section. Best in the City.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

ugradintern said:


> Yes the preppy handbook team did mourn the death of abercrombie but did not do so prematurely because Abercrombie came back aimed at teenage fashionistast that wear tattered jeans and rugby jerseys with random numbers on them all with very poor construction and super high mark ups. Abercrombie is the king of "taking-advantage-of-the-upper-middle-class-trying-to-look-very-wealthy" class.
> 
> I am not taking a knock at any economic class, being raised fairly middle class at least economically. But if you ask my personal opinion, Abercrombie should definitely not be considered trad today, in any sense of the word.
> 
> Sorry for my strong opinions.


As I said in my initial post, A&F (Abercrombie and Fitch) exist now in name only. The modern A&F does not even resemble the original. Neither does Banana Republic. As far as I can tell, even Eddie Bauer has left the business of outfitting expeditions into the wild.

There was a brief moment in the 1980's when Abercrombie and Fitch sold some truly wonderful merchandise. Brass and Mahogany telescopes, Leather footstools in the shape of a rhino, exquisite cashmere sweaters, etc.

This second iteration of Abercrombie was post OPH, but predated the buyout by "The Limited"-- and the sudden switch to "urban ghetto clothing".

The second A&F was not the same as the original either, however, and was mostly a mail-order phenomenon. You couldn't walk into a shop in Manhattan, and suddenly feel as if you'd stepped into an African jungle. I never had that experience, so I can't really address the subject of A&F 1 vs. A&F 2. All I know, is that A&F 3. stinks.

Unless you're planning an expedition into the urban jungle, A&F cannot provide you with the gear you are likely to need.
I joked about this with an executive of A&F, but he didn't seem to get it. He seemed to have no connection to the past, and barely even a concept of what has been lost.

Modern day suppliers of outdoor equipment (including LL Bean) have only the occasional Trad item. Nevertheless, it might
be worth mentioning some of them.

Sportsmans Guide was recently recognized by the Wall Street Journal for the excellent value represented by their flannel
lined jeans and khakis. I think these are sold under the "guide gear" name. You never know what else you're going to find
on their web site or in their catalogs.

REI was founded by a co-operative of mountain climbers who didn't want to pay Eddie Bauer's asking price for an ice axe.
They were also the first company to give nylon tents with fiberglass poles a try.

Cabela's just opened a giant store near Provo, Utah, where I understand there is a huge display of stuffed wildlife, and an
indoor river. Very much in the spirit of the original A&F where there was often an open fire in a room full of taxidermy.

has always been an L.L. Bean lookalike, and seems to have continued in that vein. Comparisons to Pendleton Woolen
Mills might also be appropriate.

David Morgan always carries the full Filson line, as well as the Tilley Endurable hats, and a wide array of related stuff.

It appears I was incorrect about Willis & Geiger being a company that continues on in name only. Land's End bought them,
and discontinued their product line in 1999. Lost Worlds claims to manufacture the real W&G style bush jacket, ala Earnest
Hemmingway.

None of the above mentioned companies is especially Trad per se, but there is much of the Trad outdoorsman's gear to be
had from each of them.
https://www.sportsmansguide.com/


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

dpihl said:


> There was a brief moment in the 1980's when Abercrombie and Fitch sold some truly wonderful merchandise. *Brass and Mahogany telescopes, Leather footstools in the shape of a rhino, *exquisite cashmere sweaters, etc.


Last time I saw products like these was at London Harness on Franklin Street in Boston. Check it out if you're ever in the area.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

wahoowa to some people on this thread.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

I'd add:

https://www.aldenshop.com/

https://www.billskhakis.com/

some pre-prada stock still on hand-

https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/church.asp


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Pay Dirt*

Anybody interested in the historical aspects of Trad may find this web site a goldmine of information. Probably less than a third of the designers listed are Trad, but there are enough to make the link very useful indeed!

Pringle of Scottland,
Lyle and Scott,
Burberry of London,
Robert Talbott,
etc. etc. etc.

https://www.vintagefashionguild.org/labels.php?page=&mode=search

More Talbott history in a good article about the winery.
https://www.foodandwine.com/articles/celebrating-family-ties

Carrott & Gibbs history

Beau Ties in the press:
https://www.allbusiness.com/periodicals/article/940988-1.html


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

*If you're really trad, you'll enjoy this one too*

Not the place. Watch it.

AlanC


----------



## castle (Apr 4, 2006)

not sure that anyone has mentioned www.smartturnout.com they do great watchbands and socks


----------



## Nordicnomad (Jul 11, 2006)

Growing up in Vermont I coveted a hunting jacket from Johnson woolen mills:

Their wool jackets, jac shirts and pants are just the thing to wear with your bean hunting shoes (insulated) when the mercury drops below zero. Up until the time the legislature mandated blaze orange clothing be worn on the deer hunt nearly every hunter in the state wore their red or green checked coats on the hunt.


----------



## CharlieChannel (Mar 16, 2006)

*2 More Good Ones*

https://www.albertthurston.com direct for Thurston braces at the best prices too!

https://www.beautiesltd.com for Bow Ties, with a Vermont connection.


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

a few more on the fringe:

https://www.grasscourt.com/about/

and a couple more that might've been missed:
https://bowties.com/


----------



## Steve Taylor (Apr 20, 2006)

*Coles New Web site.*

See our ad in the Sales Forum


----------



## AsherNM (Apr 3, 2006)

https://www.bahles.net/ of Northern Michigan.


----------



## Judd (Dec 18, 2006)

*FL Woods website*

www.flwoods.com home of Marblehead Greens and great casual wear for land and sea


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

For those who favor a somewhat Anglophilic take on country trad, there's the House of Bruar in Scotland. I like their tattersall shirts, and their lambswool sweaters (knitted by Johnston's of Elgin) come in a wide color selection and are a great value (shopping for value is echt trad, n'est-ce pas?):


----------



## Southern Comfort (Jul 25, 2007)

I rarely post on here, just browse around.
Pihl's list was very comprehensive, but I was googling around and found a helpful site that reviews some of these trad clothiers.

www.clothierconnection.com


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Southern Comfort said:


> I rarely post on here, just browse around.
> Pihl's list was very comprehensive, but I was googling around and found a helpful site that reviews some of these trad clothiers.
> 
> www.clothierconnection.com


^^+1

Try the forum: https://www.clothierconnection.com/forums/


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

What? Only one mention of www.landsend.com ? And that as a part of a long list. It would be a sin and shame to leave them out!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Saltydog said:


> What? Only one mention of www.landsend.com ? And that as a part of a long list. It would be a sin and shame to leave them out!


LE is not forgotten. They are actually mentioned quite frequently on here.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Saltydog said:


> What? Only one mention of www.landsend.com ? And that as a part of a long list. It would be a sin and shame to leave them out!


 I don't understand. This is a thread meant to catalog trad clothier websites. Someone listed Lands' End. Why would it need to be mentioned more than once? Besides, though LE has some great trad items (at great prices), they aren't exactly a trad clothier. After all, Wal-Mart carries OCBDs, khakis, and polos too.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

*Hawaiian Trad*

Reyn Spooner

https://www.reyns.com/about.htm


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm sure everybody here has already done this, but it's fun just to browse the Southwick Website for random dealers. Take this Lexington, KY store, for example:


----------



## JLAnderson (Jan 17, 2008)

*Argh*



rogue said:


> Of course, everyone may want a pair of these:
> 
> https://www.eljos.com/shop/prod_detail.php?product=5


With apologies to Miles Thurston and the rest of the crew at Eljo's, NO proper graduate of Mr. Jefferson's University would be caught dead in a pair of those pants! (Well, perhaps some of the kids today with no sense of style or traditions.)

I'm of the time when gentlemen attended a Saturday AFTERNOON football game in Scott Stadium in their blazers and khakis not to watch a winning football team (how un-Virginia like), but rather to see who the Pep Band would lambaste and to get a little bit of a buzz.


----------



## Eljo'sTrent (Jun 23, 2006)

*Hey Anderson, not to call you out...*

But I sold 400 of those pants, so somebody liked them.


----------

